# And then a hero came along...



## Jakey (10/4/15)

So just a quickie, was robbed earlier, was forced to open the boot and my laptop bag along with my vape gear. Istick, sigelei, all my tanks, all my drippers and a shitload of juices...... Poof...disappeared before my eye's.

Told the guys about it and before I knew what an absolute lad was standing before me handing me a box with a mod and juices. He insisted that its the new beginning of my collection and refused any form of repayment.

Amazing community this, thanks you so much!

@Philip Dunkley I salute you bro. May you receive more than that you have given, 10 x over.

Still cannot believe the speed at which he came to my rescue. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 11


----------



## VapeSnow (10/4/15)

@Philip Dunkley you are a real gentleman. You have a amazing heart  up for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Alex (10/4/15)

Man,.. this community is fantastic, so sorry to hear about the incident @Jakey, @Philip Dunkley you are a saint. 

PS, I hope you ok @Jakey? My mom in law went through a similar thing last week. Shout if you need any help.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (10/4/15)

Thanks Guys, Could never see a man down

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (10/4/15)

Wow, just wow.

@Jakey my bru, glad you were not hurt. @Philip Dunkley you are awesome man 



Rotten Bunny

Vape The Planet !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/15)

@Jakey - sorry for your loss - at least you are okay
You are with Vape Team SA - so you will bounce back!
@Philip Dunkley - thanks for doing what you did - you not only deserve a big hug from all of us - but you set a damn fine example for all those around you !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## free3dom (10/4/15)

Super job @Philip Dunkley - you're a legend 

So glad you came out (mostly) unscathed @Jakey - enjoy the fresh start

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Jakey (10/4/15)

Hey guys yeh im okay, was so quick, didnt have time to even be scared. I was one of the fortunate few in this country to not be hurt. You work hard and try to get things in life by earning it and it gets snatched away in seconds. But this is replaceable, ive lost family members the same way, so im not complaining this time 

Sucks that 'whats mine is mine' means nothing to some. But on the flip side you get gents like Mr Dunkley who live by 'whats mine is yours'

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RezaD (10/4/15)

Crikey! Glad you OK @Jakey . You made the right decision to comply and @Philip Dunkley came to the rescue. Win win in my books. Thanks Philip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (10/4/15)

@Jakey sorry to hear bout the incedent! hope the thief vents a battery in his face
@Philip Dunkley what a saint you are! 

Damn im loving this vape family more and more every day!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (11/4/15)

Sorry to hear that you had to go through something like that @Jakey. Glad you are unharmed and okay. 

@Philip Dunkley, thank you. Thats all I can say, thank you. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## delasuerte (11/4/15)

@Jakey rather just the stuff then your life or your health, too many violent crimes nowadays

@Philip Dunkley major major respect bro, i think i speak for everyone when i say your actions make us proud to be a part of the community.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (11/4/15)

sorry for your losses @Jakey .

big ups to @Philip Dunkley , makes me proud to be part of this communiy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

